

Titanium at 1/10th the cost - uvdiv
http://www.economist.com/news/science-and-technology/21571847-exotic-useful-metals-such-tantalum-and-titanium-are-about-become-cheap

======
frozenport
Now we don't need asteroid mining?

~~~
uvdiv
The cost of titanium is mostly due to refining -- chemically processing TiO2
into metallic Ti. Titanium the element is very cheap and very common; titanium
the refined metal is expensive. Supply isn't an issue.

